# 2011 Outback 210Rs



## jwaliff (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a complete set of mattress covers and sheets for the bunks. I also have the sheet set for the slide out bunk. The sheets are a taupe color (light tan). All of these items came from camping world. They were used one time on a week stay at Myrtle Beach. They are in like brand new condition.
Bunk Sheets............$14.99 each x2...$29.98
Bunk Mattress Topper...$14.99 each x2...$29.98
Sheet Set for King Bunk.................$49.99
--------
$109.95
I will take $60.00 plus shipping for all.Email me at [email protected]


----------

